# Dandruff - Cure & Care



## Diane (Feb 16, 2005)

*Dandruff Cure and Care - Prevent it from coming back. *

&lt;!-- InstanceEndEditable --&gt;

&lt;!-- InstanceBeginEditable name="Contents" --&gt;

Dandruff is a problem, common to both man and woman. All of us have suffered from dandruff at some time or the other. It is a scalp condition. In its mild form, it consists of loose white flakes that fall off and may be noticed on the shoulders, back or scalp. Sometimes may be the flakes may be yellowish in color. Even mild dandruff causes itching.

There are two forms of dandruff - Oily and Dry. Dry dandruff appears as loose white flakes and the scalp itches a great deal. The oily dandruff is sticky and yellow in color and has a smell. The oily form is found mostly amongst adolescents and adults with an excessively oily skin.

*Causes of Dandruff*

The basic causes of dandruff are:


Hormonal disturbance. 
Emotional tension.
These triggers excessive secretion of sebum and a build-up of dead cells on the scalp. These are what we refer to as dandruff scales. The scales along with sebaceous secretions tend to stick to the scalp and together make up the common condition known as dandruff.
Infection due to desease, injury to scalp, faulty diet and excessive use of hair cosmetics like sprays, gels, etc. can aslo cause dandruff.

*Dandruff Cure - How to get rid of Dandruff? *

If you are suffereing from dandruff, your effort should be to keep your hair and scalp clean. Wash your hair and scalp frequently - it could be daily or every other day depending on how how stubborn your dandruff is.

*Dandruff Shampoos*

At present two types are available.

[*]The clinical anti-dandruff shampoos contains a special chemical prepration to fight dandruff. You can also try out this Anti- Dandruff Shampoo to help control dandruff.

[*]Herbal anti-dandruff shampoos have gained a lot of popularity and are quite effective. Choose your shampoo from a reputed company.

Message and daily are brushings are extremely helpful in treating dandruff. It helps invigorate the blood circulation, spreads the natural oil and dislodges the dead skin cells sticking to the cells for easy exfoliation. If you have dry dandruff, use natural oil eg. Olive, coconut or caster, or to massage your scalp especially before washing your hair.

*Diet for Dandruff*

It has been established that a fault diet can trigger dandruff or even cause the condition to flare up. Follow the suggestions given below:


Make sure you eat at least one fruit and raw salad everyday (cabbage, cuccumber, tomato, radish, etc.). 
Eat one leafy green vegetable everyday. It contains a lot of vitamins and minerals especially vitamin A - which is excellent for your scalp. 
Yogurt is a wonderful food for your hair. 
Include whole grain cereals like wheat flour, millets and legumes like kidney beans, etc. in your diet. These are high in micro nutrients and protiens. 
Cut down on sugar, salt, fried foods, fried snacks as well as aerated drinks.
*Lifestyle for Dandruff*
A daily walk or some exercise help circulation and also de-stresses you. At times of stress follow a conscious method of relaxation.

Deep breathing with closed eyes is found to be effective for reducing stress.

&lt;!-- InstanceEndEditable --&gt;


----------



## kitakat (Feb 17, 2005)

hi diane, thanx for the really interesting advice, i know stress is a major cause of dandruff and i have been battling with this condition for 2 years now. i have used sooo many different shampoos and treatments for it, and they work for a while and then i stop using them and the dandruff comes back raging...its dry dandruff, but i scratch it sooo much sometimes that it makes my scalp bleed....i was wondering if having something covering your hair like a headscarf affects this as well? i dont wear it at home but do when i go out, and i was wondering if this has any connection...also i was told it is a fungus, and that people get this even when they r not stressed because it is a fungus, and the stress just aggravates it more...is this correct? thanx for your advice it would really help.....


----------



## Mina (Feb 17, 2005)

Thank you Diane this is really helpful for Oily Hair....I need help for oily hair which is reallly dandruf.....


----------



## Diane (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Kitakat, this info might be more helpful. Dandruff is S.B.





*Seborrheic Dermatitis: What It Is and How to Treat It*

*What is seborrheic dermatitis?*

Seborrheic dermatitis is a disease that causes flaking of the skin. It usually affects the scalp. In adolescents and adults, it is commonly called "dandruff." In babies, it is known as "cradle cap."

Seborrheic dermatitis can also affect the skin on other parts of the body, such as the face and chest, and the creases of the arms, legs and groin. Seborrheic dermatitis usually causes the skin to look a little greasy and scaly or flaky.

*How common is it?*

Seborrheic dermatitis most often occurs in babies younger than 3 months of age and in adults from 30 to 60 years of age. In adults, it's more common in men than in women.

*What causes seborrheic dermatitis?*

The exact cause isn't known. The cause may be different in infants and adults. Seborrheic dermatitis may be related to hormones, because the disorder often appears in infancy and disappears before puberty. Or the cause might be a fungus, called malassezia. This organism is normally present on the skin in small numbers, but sometimes its numbers increase, resulting in skin problems.

Seborrheic dermatitis has also been linked to neurologic disorders such as Parkinson's disease and epilepsy. The reason for this relationship isn't known.

*How is seborrheic dermatitis treated?*

The treatment of seborrheic dermatitis depends on its location on the body. Treatment also depends on the person's age.

*Seborrheic dermatitis of the scalp (dandruff) in adults and adolescents. *Dandruff is usually treated with a shampoo that contains salicylic acid (some brand names: X-Seb, Scalpicin), the prescription medicine selenium sulfide (brand names: Selsun, Exsel) or pyrithione zinc (some brand names: DHS Zinc, Head &amp; Shoulders). These shampoos can be used 2 times a week. Shampoos with coal tar (some brand names: DHS Tar, Neutrogena T/Gel, Polytar) may be used 3 times a week. If you have dandruff, you might start by using one of these shampoos daily until your dandruff is controlled, and then use it 2 or 3 times a week.

When you use a dandruff shampoo, rub the shampoo into your hair thoroughly and let it stay on your hair and scalp for at least 5 minutes before rinsing. This will give it time to work.

If the shampoo alone doesn't help, your doctor might want you to use a prescription steroid lotion once or twice daily, in addition to the shampoo.

*Seborrheic dermatitis of the skin creases in adolescents and adults. *Steroid lotions may be used in adolescents and adults.

*Seborrheic dermatitis of the scalp (cradle cap) in babies. *Seborrheic dermatitis of the scalp in babies is treated with products that are not as strong as those used in adults. You might start with a mild, nonmedicated baby shampoo. Brushing your baby's scalp with a soft brush, like a toothbrush, can help loosen scales or flakes. But be gentle when massaging or brushing your baby's scalp--a break in the skin makes it vulnerable to infection. If a nonmedicated shampoo doesn't work, talk to your doctor about switching to a shampoo that contains tar. Or your doctor may recommend a prescription shampoo that contains 2% ketoconazole (brand name: Nizoral).

*Seborrheic dermatitis of the skin creases in babies. *Gentle steroid lotions or creams may be used to treat seborrheic dermatitis in the skin creases of babies.


----------



## Diane (Feb 18, 2005)

Your welcome





Originally Posted by *Miranhat* Thank you Diane this is really helpful for Oily Hair....I need help for oily hair which is reallly dandruf.....


----------



## kitakat (Feb 18, 2005)

thank you so much for taking the time to write that for me!!! i did use the neutrogena but its not working so i guess ill have to go to the pharmacy!?! interesting facts about what causes it!! kinda scary



.......again thanks sooooo much for that advice!!!!!!


----------



## Diane (Feb 18, 2005)

Your Welcome Kitakat. Good luck I hope you find a product that works for you.





Originally Posted by *kitakat* thank you so much for taking the time to write that for me!!! i did use the neutrogena but its not working so i guess ill have to go to the pharmacy!?! interesting facts about what causes it!! kinda scary



.......again thanks sooooo much for that advice!!!!!!


----------



## glamslam (Feb 25, 2005)

Ah dandruff! The bane of my exsistance (well one of them!). I have been struggling with it for about 6 years now. I had super dry hair all my life till 6 years ago then my scalp became extremely oily and I had all these flakes. My hair was still dry but the roots were so greasy. Looking back, it was a super stressfull time in my life, so it makes sense. Anyway, I started using Head &amp; Shoulders for oily hair, and my normal conditioner for dry hair just on the ends. That seemed to work for the next few years, but I had to be faithful or the flakes got bad again. Well a few months ago, my scalp became dry again. I switched to an herbal shampoo with a very high concentration of Melaleuca Oil (tea tree oil) in it. It is working well for me and I feel is healthier for my hair and scalp than a traditional medicated shampoo. Of course, I don't have a severe case of dandruff so Melaleuca Oil products might not work for some women. I like it because even though it works to keep my hair flake-free, it is gentle and nourishing which is crucial for me as I color and chemically relax my hair. BTW I wonder if dandruff is hereditary? My mom had it.


----------



## taylor236905 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Hello... I'm new here... Just wanted to give the best advice that I know of. I personally have had dandruff forever!!! Yet, now I don't!!! I use oatmeal bath. 1st.Comb your hair gently. "To loosen the flakes". Then follow the directions on packet. Put your head under the water the whole time."Of course keep your face out so you can breathe"! Get out,comb your hair &amp; WAHLA!! It works wonders for me... Hope it works for you all***



*


----------



## peekaboo (Sep 27, 2005)

Great tips! I had SD and used Stieprox from my derm and it worked great. Yes it was an extremely stressful time too come to think of it.


----------



## devinjhans (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks for the info everyone!! Very helpful.


----------



## melcbun (Dec 16, 2005)

Does dandruff spread? Because I think my brother spread it to me! But yet he kept denying it.. HE always use mY BRUSH!

I have severe dandruff right now seriously. I need to go see a doctor for lotion if not it'll be embrassing to let the hairdresser to see while styling my hair. IT's so damn awful : &lt;


----------



## karrieann (Dec 16, 2005)

Thank you for this info. My brother was just asking me about this. I will pass it along.


----------



## L281173 (Dec 18, 2005)

I used lemon juice. I cover my hair with a plastic conditioning cap and let it set for about 35 minutes before rinsing from my hair


----------



## prettymommy (Jan 7, 2006)

Speaking of dandruff.... I've had it on and off. But when I started using Tigi Fashionista Shampoo and Conditioner for Colored hair + Fashionista Heatsafe lotion, my dandruff problems reached a new high! Mega dandruff. Yuck. My derma gave me a tar-based shampoo and that did the trick. I apply it to the scalp and use regular shampoo + conditioner on the ends. But the tar shampoo smells gross and makes my hair stiff/dry. Faded out my lovely color and highlights too.

Is there an effective dandruff shampoo for colored hair or that at least won't fade color/highlights?


----------

